# Swansong Coffee at the Old Bank Manchester



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Paid a visit to here on Monday. Full disclosure I know one the Barista's here from his time in Lancaster.

It's a 12 month residency at the Old Bank In Manchester.

Directions etc here

https://www.swansong.coffee

Coffee wise, absolutely Fab. This is labour of love for the guys running it. Roasters changing every two week, with some real variety in there.

They had a choice of Huck Roaster or Cloud Picker for filter, with Heart and Graft on espresso.

On recommendation went for the washed Ethiopian from Cloud Picker on v60. It was delicious, syrupy sweet citrus. Top three this year.

I bought a bag and its been delicious at home as espresso and brewed also.

If you see a guy called Andy there, say Martin sent you, and he is more than happy to chat roasters and geek out with people.


----------

